# Supplies?



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I live in the middle of nowhere, NY. Where can I get supplies of good quality for decent prices? Specifically will need a C02 injector, want to look into eheim filters (have a wet-dry), and lighting (I have a metal halide, but I think it's got too much wattage for my tank).
Also, am debating with SO about the issues involved in buying used aquarium. Can any freshwater diseases becomes encapsulated on the glass? If so, wouldn't a clorox treatment remove them, or would it require razor blading?
I want to do everything right the FIRST time. 
Just like orchids and all plants, if you start a newbie off right, they'll be hooked for life.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Mail oder. What kind of CO2 injector do you want? Big Al's has the best price on most all hardware. For lights I use www.ahsupply.com Just placed my sixth order with them. Once I get this order in every one of my planted tanks will be lit with AH Supply lights.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Supplies*

I 2nd that ahsupply.com are the best CF lighting for the money. I use to be a fan of jbj lights but the reflector on the ahsupply is way brighter, in the end you'll save more money using less wattage.
I will order a set soon as I finish selling off my stock of JBJ lights.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*CO2 equipment*

I found that Arizona Aqutics or Fishvet.com has a good selection on CO2 equipment. I would also try posting a request in the Trade/sell section. You might get lucky with someone having an extra!!!


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

As far as CO2 equipments are concerned, I really like the JBJ All-in-One CO2 Solenoid Regulator. It costs $90 w/ free shipping and bubble counter. The CO2 tank is considerably less expensive if found locally. A reactor is an _easy_ DIY project.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Also consider Aquabid or eBay for certain items. I would recommend that you purchase the CO2 regulator new, though. No need to take chances.


----------

